# tips for fishing the grass near swamphouse?



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

i am planning trip to escambia and i am launching at swamphouse, i plan on fishing the grass near the boat landing, any advice will be greatl apprecited


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll be there in the morning Monday about 7:30 or so in a white G3. Get with me if you are around.


----------

